# Yoshihiro becoming Gesshin Uraku



## JBroida

We are currently in the process of transitioning our Yoshihiro knives to Gesshin Uraku. This is being done for a number of reasons. First and foremost is to stop the confusion with regard to the lines we were selling and the lines other companies were selling. We got a lot of questions about our white #2 single bevel knives from them and how they were different from the Yoshihiro Kasumi line being sold elsewhere. The line we carry (now Gesshin Uraku) had better fit and finish, better consistency of grind, less issues with warping, less high and low spots, and in my experience a better heat treatment... Kind of like the difference between kasumi and hon-kasumi.

In addition, this change is an opportunity for us to improve quality control and maintain a line with the quality of knives we feel comfortable with.

Anyways, you can find the Gesshin Uraku knives on our website here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-uraku.html

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-uraku.html

Some old links to our yoshihiro knives may also no longer work, so if you cant find what you are looking for, please just ask.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida

oh... and a bunch of the knives are back in stock


----------



## Candlejack

Is there a typo on the prices?


----------



## JBroida

nope... not that i can see


----------



## Candlejack

JBroida said:


> nope... not that i can see



Then i'll have to get a hell of a lot to drink so i can lose my card.


----------



## Andrew H

Candlejack said:


> Then i'll have to get a hell of a lot to drink so i can lose my card.



Are you sure you haven't already had a hell of a lot to drink? The prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Crothcipt

That is his point.


----------



## Candlejack

Andrew H said:


> Are you sure you haven't already had a hell of a lot to drink? The prices are very reasonable.



In fact, they are too reasonable. But i must resist.



Jon, which steels are the stainless made in? And hardened to?


----------



## JBroida

the stainless wa-gyutos, wa-suji, and wa-petty are a moly stainless at 60hrc. Its a tough steel that resists chipping well and has good edge retention.


----------



## stereo.pete

Will the Kanji be changing to reflect the new name?


----------



## JBroida

yup... gotta take new pictures. Some are already going out with the new kanji, but it will take a little time to switch them all over.


----------



## Ontravelling

This is cool. I was planning on getting a Deba but am glad that I waited. I want the new engraving!


----------



## Wagstaff

I want my gyuto re-engraved! Congrats, Jon. Gesshin roolz.


----------



## Crothcipt

:bat:Ok everyone needs to buy them all out, before next mo. I'm surprised these are still there.


----------



## Miles

JBroida said:


> the stainless wa-gyutos, wa-suji, and wa-petty are a moly stainless at 60hrc. Its a tough steel that resists chipping well and has good edge retention.



I was of the impression that the stainless were a cobalt added alloy, or am I completely off base?


----------



## Chefdog

After a very helpful and informative talk with Jon yesterday ive decided, at his recommendation, to really consider these for a solid performing gyuto. 

So, I'd like to ask any of you who're using them to give any feedback or comments. How do they take an edge, what the grind is like, feel on the stones, etc. Maybe some comparison to your other knives as well. 
Thanks is advance. I look forward to hearing more about the Gesshin Uraku line.


----------



## heirkb

I don't have a ton of knife experience, but I do have a 270 gyuto from this line. I've been really happy with mine. I haven't done extensive side-by-side testing with my other knives, so I'm hesitant to make comparisons regarding ease of sharpening or edge retention. The grind is good enough. Definitely not as nice as some of the much more expensive knives or some of the thinner knives Jon sells. You can always mess with it to improve it and then send it to Jon to fix your mistakes, lol (that's what I did). It'll come back better than new. The thing I love about mine, though, is its toughness. It really doesn't need to be babied, even without a super thick edge on it.


----------



## Chefdog

HeirkB,
Thanks, that's helpful to me. I don't mind if it's not too thin, that's really what I'm looking for. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## [email protected]

.... don't encourage Jon to buy anymore machines!


----------



## Chefdog

Heirkb gave me some of his thoughts on his knife which were helpful. 
I wanted to see I anyone else has any thoughts about their Gesshin Uraku knife to help make up my mind?


----------



## Andrew H

Chefdog said:


> Heirkb gave me some of his thoughts on his knife which were helpful.
> I wanted to see I anyone else has any thoughts about their Gesshin Uraku knife to help make up my mind?



Maybe a new thread would be a good idea. Other knives you are considering would be helpful.


----------



## ChefCosta

A quick clarification if you don't mind. Gesshin Uraku and Yoshihiro are different brands, correct?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Same, but the Gesshin meets JKI standards.


----------



## EdipisReks

ChefCosta said:


> A quick clarification if you don't mind. Gesshin Uraku and Yoshihiro are different brands, correct?



wut


----------



## JKopec

Chefdog said:


> Heirkb gave me some of his thoughts on his knife which were helpful.
> I wanted to see I anyone else has any thoughts about their Gesshin Uraku knife to help make up my mind?



I own a Uraku Nakiri and have handled most of the other Uraku knives. I haven't put enough time in with the nakiri because my example tends to wedge a bit and thus I think needs a bit of thinning/ profile work. That said for the price the fit and finish is great. You are getting a lot of knife for the money in this line especially since mine came with a saya as well. The steel seems to hold up well and responded well to sharpening.

If you have any specific questions I would be happy to attempt to answer them. They are a great starter knife but I feel will truly perform best if the get thorough work out on the stones to touch up their profiles.


----------



## stereo.pete

Facking necromancers!


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

ChefCosta said:


> A quick clarification if you don't mind. Gesshin Uraku and Yoshihiro are different brands, correct?





NO ChoP! said:


> Same, but the Gesshin meets JKI standards.



I don't understand either. If the Yoshihiro is now Gesshin, then how can you still buy Yoshihiro? Sorry to necromance, but I PM'd him a couple days ago about this, and he hasn't answered. I'd like some clarity too, considering I just bought one of them.

Does he answer PM's or only emails? I wish he'd gotten back to me sooner. I ended up buying Shun stones!!!


----------



## rami_m

Same maker different brands I think. Jon posted a note a couple of weeks ago saying that his email backlist is massive and to expect delays following his shop move.


----------



## larrybard

This is an older note about the brands:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6930-Yoshihiro-becoming-Gesshin-Uraku


----------



## jsjs103121

GodprefersDiesels said:


> I don't understand either. If the Yoshihiro is now Gesshin, then how can you still buy Yoshihiro? Sorry to necromance, but I PM'd him a couple days ago about this, and he hasn't answered. I'd like some clarity too, considering I just bought one of them.
> 
> Does he answer PM's or only emails? I wish he'd gotten back to me sooner. I ended up buying Shun stones!!!



Jon is currently extremely busy with his new store and etc so it might take a while for him to reply to your PM or email. Why don't you give him a quick call if you are in US?
But from what I understood, both Gesshin Uraku and Yoshihiro are from the same maker. However, as No Chop said Gesshin series meet JKI standard, which means you won't see the usual issues (i.e. low and high spots) you would see in other entry level J-knives. It's like they put more efforts to make their knives for Gesshin Uraku than their usual Yoshihiro kasumi series. 

Having said that you could still end up with a good one even if you buy directly from Yoshihiro depending on your luck. 
If you buy Jon's Gesshin series, it means you are buying a knife that passed Jon's F&F quality standard. I have read many posts here in KKF about Uraku and it seems everyone who bought them is very happy. I'd have bought them too, if the shipping to AU was cheaper.


----------



## Matus

jsjs103121 said:


> Jon is currently extremely busy with his new store and etc so it might take a while for him to reply to your PM or email. Why don't you give him a quick call if you are in US?
> But from what I understood, both Gesshin Uraku and Yoshihiro are from the same maker. However, as No Chop said Gesshin series meet JKI standard, which means you won't see the usual issues (i.e. low and high spots) you would see in other entry level J-knives. It's like they put more efforts to make their knives for Gesshin Uraku than their usual Yoshihiro kasumi series.
> 
> Having said that you could still end up with a good one even if you buy directly from Yoshihiro depending on your luck.
> If you buy Jon's Gesshin series, it means you are buying a knife that passed Jon's F&F quality standard. I have read many posts here in KKF about Uraku and it seems everyone who bought them is very happy. I'd have bought them too, if the shipping to AU was cheaper.



That pretty much sums it up IMO.


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube;hihEhsdwiIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hihEhsdwiIk[/video]


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

rami_m said:


> Same maker different brands I think. Jon posted a note a couple of weeks ago saying that his email backlist is massive and to expect delays following his shop move.



Ahh, okay. I just got here. I'm reading as fast as I can, but there is a lot. Thanks.



larrybard said:


> This is an older note about the brands:
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6930-Yoshihiro-becoming-Gesshin-Uraku



I'd read that, but it was making things worse.

"We are currently in the process of transitioning our Yoshihiro knives to Gesshin Uraku."

With everything else I'd read, that line is part of what was tripping me up. I couldn't tell if he was renaming them, or what, since he was talking about how they'd come up with the name for "Gesshin". That made me think maybe they were renaming the line to make it more personal. But the quality control had me thinking they were replacing it. Then, the part about them getting rid of the brand and making Gesshin instead was making me think there was supposed to be no such thing as Yoshihiro anymore. So him talking about "other people making Yoshihiro" was making me worry I'd gotten a knockoff or something. Anyways, thanks.



jsjs103121 said:


> Jon is currently extremely busy with his new store and etc so it might take a while for him to reply to your PM or email. Why don't you give him a quick call if you are in US?
> But from what I understood, both Gesshin Uraku and Yoshihiro are from the same maker. However, as No Chop said Gesshin series meet JKI standard, which means you won't see the usual issues (i.e. low and high spots) you would see in other entry level J-knives. It's like they put more efforts to make their knives for Gesshin Uraku than their usual Yoshihiro kasumi series.
> 
> Having said that you could still end up with a good one even if you buy directly from Yoshihiro depending on your luck.
> If you buy Jon's Gesshin series, it means you are buying a knife that passed Jon's F&F quality standard. I have read many posts here in KKF about Uraku and it seems everyone who bought them is very happy. I'd have bought them too, if the shipping to AU was cheaper.



Thank you, that makes it crystal clear. I wasn't aware he was so busy. In that case, I won't call him, I'll just wait. I can use the Shun stones in the meantime. I just wanted a quick answer on which of his stones I should purchase first.

-2k?
-combo?
-something coarser or finer along with the 2k?

But really, I'm 99.999% getting the 2k regardless, and then I'll just pile more on there if needed.



Matus said:


> That pretty much sums it up IMO.



Yes, that nailed it.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## labor of love

2k is a great stone. what stone would you use before the 2k? what stone would you use as finishing stone? what types of steel are you sharpening?


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

labor of love said:


> 2k is a great stone. what stone would you use before the 2k? what stone would you use as finishing stone? what types of steel are you sharpening?



One is SG-2, and one is AO-2. But I'm not going to mess with the SG-2 until I have practice, because the knife is too nice. So Blue #2 first. I have a 1000/6000 combo Shun stone now for fun. No strop yet, but I have a belt and newspaper.

I also have two that are VG-10, and will probably need the most attention.


----------



## labor of love

the 1k side of that shun stone is actually pretty decent...i recently sharpened several shun elites. i used gesshin 400>gesshin 1200>gesshin 4k progression and i was pretty impressed with the edge i got. i do love gesh 2k on stainless though.


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

labor of love said:


> the 1k side of that shun stone is actually pretty decent...i recently sharpened several shun elites. i used gesshin 400>gesshin 1200>gesshin 4k progression and i was pretty impressed with the edge i got. i do love gesh 2k on stainless though.



I have read that the 2k cuts very fast. Could I just get a coarse stone, then go to 2k, then 4k? That way I'll have a stone for the VG-10 knives. And good progression. Plus, I do have the Shun stone. Have you used the 6k side of it?


----------



## JBroida

i often use the gesshin 400, 2k, and 6k together with great results... no problem going from coarse to the 2k, and then to a finishing stone.


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

JBroida said:


> i often use the gesshin 400, 2k, and 6k together with great results... no problem going from coarse to the 2k, and then to a finishing stone.



Thank you.

And now that this thread has been brought from the dead, and hijacked beyond recognition, I guess I'd better buy something!!


----------



## Ruso

Jon, is it the same Yoshihiro brand/blade-smith as described here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18299-Got-first-knife(s)-!!!


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

Ruso said:


> Jon, is it the same Yoshihiro brand/blade-smith as described here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18299-Got-first-knife(s)-!!!



For people that read what I wrote, understand it's from an honest, and unbiased, and inexperienced perspective. Even in this world of knives, that knife was not cheap. And I am happy with the knife. But honestly, I'm not sure if I should be pissed, happy, elated, impressed, or what - because I'm just not sure really if it's even any good. Picking up what I'm laying down?


----------



## JBroida

I'm working on catching up on my e-mails and PM's still... sorry for the delay. I've got just under 100 e-mails to answer in my inbox, 16 PMs here, and 17 on other forums. I'm trying to catch up, but there's just one of me and a lot of you. Sorry again for the delay.


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

JBroida said:


> I'm working on catching up on my e-mails and PM's still... sorry for the delay. I've got just under 100 e-mails to answer in my inbox, 16 PMs here, and 17 on other forums. I'm trying to catch up, but there's just one of me and a lot of you. Sorry again for the delay.



Two of those PM's are mine. Have since been answered, and you can skip them.


----------

